# Pregnancy and hairballs



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Most of you know Angelina's heavily pregnant at present ( looks like Furry GoodYear BLIMP lol) and she's always been a sufferer of hairballs and she's got one now and has had for a fair few weeks - however vet said not to give her anything for it x Has anyone ever had this before??

She currently sounds like the Predator (the film) and bless her shes shaking her head to try and dislodge it every now and again but i think she's as worried as me that if she coughs she could have kittens LOL xx

Felt and seen babies moving aswel earlier - ones doing roly-polys still (when went for scan one was then LOL) lively little things already!! xx

anyway, just wanted to see if anyone had any ideas as bless her its obviously very uncomfortable xx


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

daily teaspoon of canned pumpkin or baby food squash. pumpkin and squash baby food will help with the hair balls and is completely safe for pregnant queens you can mix it with her food. also cat grass should be harmless. regular brushing and keeping her sleeping area fur free should help as well.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless her Lou. I give mine Kitty Malt, it's great, perfectly safe and the cats love it Royal Canin intense hairball biscuits are very good too.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

I think you can put a certain oil on their food as this then coats the hair and prevents it from sticking so it just passes out the other end!

Hope she clears up soon

Lou
XXX


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Olive oli I think Lou is it ?*


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

I think so yes - I'm sure you can mix it with their food and it not only improves their coat and skin but it stops the hair from clumping....I guess it all just comes out the other end instead!


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> I think so yes - I'm sure you can mix it with their food and it not only improves their coat and skin but it stops the hair from clumping....I guess it all just comes out the other end instead!


you can use vegetable oil or olive oil here are some instructions on how to use it:

Step1
Purchase wet cat food in flavors that your cat enjoys. Check labels for high-fiber content, as fiber can encourage your cat to naturally pass the hairball.

Step2
Measure out 1 tsp. of olive oil and add it to your cat's food. Mix it so that the food and the olive oil are thoroughly incorporated into the cat food's juices.

Step3
Feed your cat the mixture of cat food and olive oil.

Step4
Continue dosing your cat's food with olive oil for 3 days.

Step5
Check your cat's stool for signs of the passed hairball. Ingested olive oil acts as a lubricant and laxative and your cat should expel the hairball after 2 or 3 days of eating the cat food and olive oil mixture.

Step6
Incorporate small amounts of olive oil into your cat's daily diet. Adding between 1/8 and 1/4 tsp. of olive oil to your cat's meals prevents hairball accumulation in your cat's digestive system.

Fish oil is another alternative for short periods but don't use Cod liver oil, Cod liver oil supplies too much of vitamins A and D, and plain mineral oil can be inhaled and cause pneumonia. plain fish oil or salmon oil or even feeding oily fish as a treat can be helpful.  Also some hairball remedies use petroleum...too much petroleum can interfere with your cat's absorption of vitamin A, so you want to be careful not to give her too large a dose. For the same reason, you shouldn't feed your cat plain petroleum jelly.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Who in their right mind would feed their cats vaseline *


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm just glad you remembered to put in step 3 - might have forgotten that one!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Lol, I find the kitty malt much easier, they just lick it off your finger*


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

I've never tried that...luckily none of mine seem to suffer from hairballs.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Who in their right mind would feed their cats vaseline *


lol probably the same ones that would buy Bob Martin dog flea stuff and put it on their cats because it's got a dog and a cat on the front of the box and wonder why they go into seizures and die.  they will see the ingredient petroleum in the 'expensive' hairball treatment and assume it's the same as vaseline so try to self medicate their pets to save money. it's shocking what people will do with info.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*We have 1 that does, but the kitty malt and the intense hairball biscuits make a big difference*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> I'm just glad you remembered to put in step 3 - might have forgotten that one!!!!


:blushing:

i didn't write it i copied it from a nursing post. :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> :blushing:
> 
> i didn't write it i copied it from a nursing post. :001_tt2:


That's alright then!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, I knew it, lol. You were too slow there Lou, lol*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

She's on intensive hairball but doesn't seem to ever work as well on her as my others - she just gets big ones :thumbdown: lol xx

When she throws them up theyre huge!!

Once she's had these bundles i'll start giving her catalax every other day i think but i'll look for some kitty malt for now x

also i have applaws chicken and pumpkin so may start feeding her that one instead of her normal food - she's not too fussy so that's pretty good lol xx

thank for all your replies you lot - very much appreciated xxx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*You're welcome Lou, hope something works for her, bless her*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Most of you know Angelina's heavily pregnant at present ( looks like Furry GoodYear BLIMP lol) and she's always been a sufferer of hairballs and she's got one now and has had for a fair few weeks - however vet said not to give her anything for it x Has anyone ever had this before??
> 
> She currently sounds like the Predator (the film) and bless her shes shaking her head to try and dislodge it every now and again but i think she's as worried as me that if she coughs she could have kittens LOL xx
> 
> ...


Pmsl at this Lou,sorry Angelina but as i was reading it i could just imagine her,bless,no never had the hairball whilst preggers thing:laugh:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Pmsl at this Lou,sorry Angelina but as i was reading it i could just imagine her,bless,no never had the hairball whilst preggers thing:laugh:


LOL, which bit was funny? :laugh: xx

and no of course you don't, you have short haired breed PMSL xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> LOL, which bit was funny? :laugh: xx
> 
> and no of course you don't, you have short haired breed PMSL xx


You say that about short hair breeds but our DSH Ruby is the only one who gets hairballs....and she always passes them on the carpeted areas!!!

Hope you find something that works for Angelina

Lou
X


----------

